# Build failing for x11-wm/fvwm2



## Martillo1 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have problems to build x11-wm/fvwm2 as well. Version 2.6.5_6.


----------



## Martillo1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry for providing so little detail, but I was about to go out in a hurry.

See file attached.

It first failed when updating the ports depending on graphics/png.


----------



## yggdrasil (Dec 28, 2014)

Tested it, same thing here, running 10.1. So report this to the ports maintainer.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 29, 2014)

Had the same problem. I compile it with `CC=gcc48 CXX=g++48 CPP=cpp48`, this works.


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 1, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Had the same problem. I compile it with `CC=gcc48 CXX=g++48 CPP=cpp48`, this works.


It worked, thanks!


----------

